# Car auto Canbus window closer remote controller for Chevrolet Cruze 2009~2012



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Bought it. Ill let you know. Thats an awesome find.

Mark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome find. Kinda sucks if you have a scan gauge tho lol


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

OEM said:


> Bought it. Ill let you know. Thats an awesome find.
> 
> Mark


thanks will be the next thing i buy if it does work


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

My car has 800 miles on it. Not sure I will need a scan tool hooked up anytime soon.

Mark


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My Acura had this i miss it!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I always forget about the rear windows since coming from a hatchback. I roll them down but forget to roll them up. I realized this after a quick downpour on Thursday. I'm very interested in this.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

works great , press unlock 3 times and down the windows go too!!!! 
except with windows down the doors close a bit fast and hard.
if you have scantool/odb2 reader just grab 1 of these.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So what you are saying is our remotes are programmable or this device just recognizes the 3 attempts to unlock?

If windows are down and you lock the doors, does it raise them?


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Mick said:


> So what you are saying is our remotes are programmable or this device just recognizes the 3 attempts to unlock?
> 
> If windows are down and you lock the doors, does it raise them?


this device senses (from ecu/bcu or whatever) that you have hit lock/unlock...once or three times
after a certain time the simple 1 push lock and roll up dont work.
3 presses of lock will make them all roll up anytime.(while car is off-nothing happens when car is on)


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back going to order it now


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the info. Will be ordering soon.
Now if only it could turn on my car too. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Please let me know if this works will def get one thats a good thing to have.

h3llion


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I ordered this yesterday. I'll post back when I get it.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Got mine. It did not work with putting the windows down. It works when I press lock. The windows go down. But With the windows up and I press the unlock 3 times nothing happenes. I e-mailed them, well see what they say.

Mark


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How long did it take? Ordered mine this morning.


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

2 weeks. it took forever.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

OEM did you get it figured out, or is a faulty unit?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

question , is your car original have auto up /down ? my car only has one click to down the window ( each button of course ) but this doesn't go same when i want it Up


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mido said:


> question , is your car original have auto up /down ? my car only has one click to down the window ( each button of course ) but this doesn't go same when i want it Up


Are you talking about your car door buttons or the fob remote? Your question seems to be in the wrong thread.
I might be reading your question wrong.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Keyzbum said:


> works great , press unlock 3 times and down the windows go too!!!!
> except with windows down the doors close a bit fast and hard.
> if you have scantool/odb2 reader just grab 1 of these.


I was just wondering about a splitter since I have Progressive Snapshot. Thanks for the info on that. Does the window module have a feature to just vent them? Most window modules for aftermarket alarms I have seen do have a vent option that just cracks that windows.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Are you talking about your car door buttons or the fob remote? Your question seems to be in the wrong thread.
> I might be reading your question wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


No i'm talking about door buttons , is the button is able to up the window with one click ? mine can only down the window with one click


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Received a goodie today.


With temperatures reaching triple digits this week, it couldn't have come at a better time. 10 day wait.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

mido said:


> No i'm talking about door buttons , is the button is able to up the window with one click ? mine can only down the window with one click


Mido, windows only roll down with one click, don't think any car has one click roll up. With this little guy though, it's a one click on the remote to roll up.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> Mido, windows only roll down with one click, don't think any car has one click roll up. With this little guy though, it's a one click on the remote to roll up.


Thanks Mick , i thought your cars might be different -


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I love this thing!!!!




That is all.


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

OEM said:


> Got mine. It did not work with putting the windows down. It works when I press lock. The windows go down. But With the windows up and I press the unlock 3 times nothing happenes. I e-mailed them, well see what they say.
> 
> Mark


So mine "didn't work" too but after looking around and finding other auctions some suggest pressing "lock, unlock, lock" that worked for me they all go down!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ordered mine today!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

edro said:


> So mine "didn't work" too but after looking around and finding other auctions some suggest pressing "lock, unlock, lock" that worked for me they all go down!


Yup me too, took several YouTube videos to figure it out.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine came with directions and a schematic on the time in seconds when you should press the buttons.lol 

For mine if the windows are down (after you park your car) you have 10 sec after closing the door to press lock and they will roll up after pressing lock once.

Then if the car is locked 
Press unlock (pause 1/2 a second) then press lock and they will roll down/up. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmWMu-MiTZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I have the exact same one as collins does. It worked right the first day but doesn't know. Maybe I should try it again. Right now it's sitting in my cup holder.


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

Do anyone have this one? eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I received mine today, but it doesn't seems to work as it should. Every time I open or close the the doors it makes 3 horn sounds (it should only make them by unlocking the doors), the anti-thief system doesn't seems to work as I can push to the car without anything happens. I can't either adjust the sensitive of the system, by far the only thing that works for me is the closing and opening window function and actually it doesn't work probably as it sometimes only closes the windows half and not the whole way?

Anyone have same issues or do anyone have the same system?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I think mine is dead. It worked the first day I got it. The next day the windows seem to pulse as I was rolling them up from inside the car. Now it won't work. Dang!


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I think mine is dead. It worked the first day I got it. The next day the windows seem to pulse as I was rolling them up from inside the car. Now it won't work. Dang!


Sounds weird? Well I have contacted the seller (about my own issue) and I am awaiting answer, will post it when received, maybe you or somebody can use it 

Btw. Have you tried to -

1) take the modul out
2) turn the car on
3) turn it off again 
4) put it the modul back inside the canbus and wait for the horn to emits
5) turn the key on "acc"
6) pull the side window down
7) turn off the key and take the key out and then try to see if something happens?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Mine came with directions and a schematic on the time in seconds when you should press the buttons.lol
> 
> For mine if the windows are down (after you park your car) you have 10 sec after closing the door to press lock and they will roll up after pressing lock once.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't think there was a workaround leaving the windows cracked. Ill give it a try.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I had to module out for 2 weeks and then tried it again this week. I have the same one that tcollins does and my windows go no where when I press lock after getting out of the car.


----------



## Nepoznati (Feb 21, 2012)

This sounds weird, but try this - Configure your car to ONLY open front door instead of all 4 doors, when you press unlock on your key, then try to see if it makes any different

The reason why I wrote it was a weird solution is because, when I change my unlock function on my car I get some new function of my modul compared with the normal (4 door opening) configuration.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only option was to unlock "driver side" door, but made no difference on any of the remote window functions. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I tried selecting 'Driver Door only' from the menu and it still didn't work. I followed the sequence front he instructions - hit unlock and then wait a second and hit lock within 3 seconds - but nothing happened. I'm chalking this one up to a loss, for me anyways.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Contact the seller. It could be a different combination and you just got lucky or they may send you a replacement. probably costs them $4 for one and wouldn't risk bad rating for that I would think.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> Mido, windows only roll down with one click, don't think any car has one click roll up. With this little guy though, it's a one click on the remote to roll up.


My car actually has one click roll up for the driver window using the door buttons. Just one click and it rolls up automatically, not sure if this is what you were referring to though.


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

Is this the one you bought? Auto Car Window Closer Remote Controller OBD2 Tools For Buick GM Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

I simply can't get it to work.The manual says that i must wait 10 seconds after i lock the door before i should press the lock button on the remote but nothing happens.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea I bought that exact one from that seller. Mine is dead in the water. I've tried many different sequences of unlock/lock and nothing works.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I found out when u use the remote to roll the windows down after about five or ten minutes they automatically roll back up I think it's a nice feature


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice, unless you live in AZ and want to leave the windows cracked lol.

Still trying to get mine to not roll up every time. Only got it to work once



Mattail and 4piece, did you guys get it to work? Contact seller?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I never got it to work right after the initial time. It's still plugged in but doesn't work. Today the passenger window pulsed as I tried to roll it up when driving. Pulling the module remedied this. Oh well. I had high hopes..haha.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Strange, did you contact the seller? They're cheap to manufacture and i'm sure they'll replace. Might even just be the button combination.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> No, I never got it to work right after the initial time. It's still plugged in but doesn't work. Today the passenger window pulsed as I tried to roll it up when driving. Pulling the module remedied this. Oh well. I had high hopes..haha.


they say to unplug it then unplug the battery for 10 minutes to reset then hook up the battery and plug the chip back in then put the key in and start the car 
then to test it while started roll the windows down, turn off the car get out and shut all the doors then lock the car with the remote 
if it doesnt work after that idk what to tell you


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Nice, unless you live in AZ and want to leave the windows cracked lol.
> 
> Still trying to get mine to not roll up every time. Only got it to work once
> 
> ...


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Mine came with directions and a schematic on the time in seconds when you should press the buttons.lol
> 
> For mine if the windows are down (after you park your car) you have 10 sec after closing the door to press lock and they will roll up after pressing lock once.
> 
> ...


TecCollins -

Which one did you purchase? I was saying the other day that I wish this car would do that. Especially since the old Ridgeline had it and that was awesome.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> TecCollins -
> 
> Which one did you purchase? I was saying the other day that I wish this car would do that. Especially since the old Ridgeline had it and that was awesome.


Here ya go
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=84295


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Here ya go
> Remote window rollup/down
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Thanks Bro! The picture solved that, its the AER one.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Here ya go
> Remote window rollup/down
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


Awesome, found the same one on eBay (AER), and now it has been ordered. Fingers crossed that it gets here quickly! So stoked.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

I got mine in the mail. But its an alarm system for a door not closed n for shock (if ur car is hit, broken into or dented) the alarm goes off for 5mins. Its uses ur cars ecu to let the auto-vox know something is unlocked. It also closes n opens all windows with the button. Its awesome, im uploading a video of this device. When its done ill edit this as proof. Its not ur lil plug in one. Its a ecu itself that plugs into the obd outlet. There on ebay for $75cnd roughly. Best thing to get. U can tell ur insurance company u have an alarm system in the car to lower the cost monthly.

When the video is done, ill post it but just to let u know...when i was walking to the driver side i tapped the hood n it went off. So sty for the early sound. Also alarm goes off after 12secs that the doors are locked.

[video]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/Camo_Baller/IMG_0148.mp4[/video]


----------



## warmpabst (May 23, 2012)

Do any of you who have this also have the passive locking option on your car? Does locking the car with the square button on the exterior door handle also roll up the windows? (fingers crossed) That would be awesome!


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

ive bought one of this things. should arrive tomorrow. this is interesting also because i have aftermarket gps/dvd system, that allow me to change some options of the car like the horn when closing doors, if i want auto door lock when i enter the car or just the driver door...etc etc etc


----------



## mattail (Apr 13, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Here ya go
> Remote window rollup/down
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


The "AER" is the one i purchased too and i can't make it work. 
Is yours working properly?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

mattail said:


> The "AER" is the one i purchased too and i can't make it work.
> Is yours working properly?


Did you install yours right? It's a bit tricky because the ACC needs to be powered off as well (not just key out of ignition).

Turn off the car, open the door (to make sure the accessories are also powered off), plug in the canbus, lock your car (you'll hear it lock, and then a click).

Then to test, get out of your car, lock it (wait 10s), unlock it (wait 1sec), and then lock it again. All windows should go down. You've got between 1&3 seconds to relock the car for it to register.

I got mine today, and haven't had any problems so far!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Alright guys, think imma order another one. I don't like my combination (unlock, lock, unlock). Easy enough I know but sometimes I come out and the windows aren't down. Would rather have the unlock 3 time combination. Plus I want to be able to leave windows cracked which mine won't let me do. 
What's your combinations and who can leave windows cracked?


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

I got mine today. I ordered it from Amazon, got it for 19 and change coming to me for $26. It came out of Jersey and got here in a week. 30 second install, works great so far. It makes a bit of a thud sound when the cycle is complete, but I am sure I will get used to that.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

What's your tool down/up combination? 

Can you test if you're able to leave windows cracked please?


----------



## TwelveCruze (Nov 24, 2011)

Mick said:


> Can you test if you're able to leave windows cracked please?


This is the first problem for me. I do like to leave my windows open a crack at times and it is impossible to do with this device. The windows going down works great. As we speak, I have it disconnected.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i bought one on ebay and when i plugged it in my horn beeped 3 times then just stayed on till i unplugged. got a refund


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Horn stayed on?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

TwelveCruze said:


> This is the first problem for me. I do like to leave my windows open a crack at times and it is impossible to do with this device. The windows going down works great. As we speak, I have it disconnected.


It's a bit of a pain, but open your door, lock it with your FOB, turn on the car, crack the windows, then remove the key from the ignition. Sadly, any other way and the car windows will just close.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> Horn stayed on?


yup, windows were up, car unlocked. opened the drivers door and plugged it it. my horn beeped three times and i was like wtf so i unplugged it right away. after a min i plugged it in again and the horn beeped three times again but i left it plugged in and then the horn just blew untill i unplugged it. i may try another vendor


----------



## CCRZ (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm new here, would like some help if possible.

I have a Cruze 5 Doors, I connected an OBDII with anti-thief system,but when the engine is running turn on the light of failure of the Stability Control car when I turn off the ODB and put the engine no longer lights the light of failure of Stability Control. Can you help me to fix this ?

Thanks


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> yup, windows were up, car unlocked. opened the drivers door and plugged it it. my horn beeped three times and i was like wtf so i unplugged it right away. after a min i plugged it in again and the horn beeped three times again but i left it plugged in and then the horn just blew untill i unplugged it. i may try another vendor


That is very strange. Yeah I would try another vendor. With that price you can afford to order another one. Plus it costs these guys next to nothing to make so i'm sure they'll replace it for you.



CCRZ said:


> I'm new here, would like some help if possible.
> 
> I have a Cruze 5 Doors, I connected an OBDII with anti-thief system,but when the engine is running turn on the light of failure of the Stability Control car when I turn off the ODB and put the engine no longer lights the light of failure of Stability Control. Can you help me to fix this ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm interested in what you man by anti theft.. Do you have a link to the product so I can see what you mean. I'm not sure if you have the same canbus we all do.

And welcome to the forum CCRZ.


----------



## CCRZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Mick,before others, thanks for listening.
This the item link: 
NEW GENERATION Car Alarm Shock Sensor & Auto Window Closer for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No biggie.
I'd say get your money back. I wouldn't trust that and if it's throwing codes then you really don't want to mess with it. Just order the window module for convenience. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Chevy+cruze+canbus+window

The car alarm your car comes with is enough. If you live in a more questionable neighborhood, invest in a good alarm with paging capability.


----------



## CCRZ (Aug 1, 2012)

what equipment works without problems? the AER?

Thanks again


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CCRZ said:


> what equipment works without problems? the AER?
> 
> Thanks again


Yeah mines been fine all summer


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CCRZ (Aug 1, 2012)

And it works without any problem? i have one ODB u-can with Anti-theft alarm (Shock alarm), but when i start the engine, the light stability control is connected fixed orange, indicating failure of the control stability.

Thanks


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

For the guys that have this, In order for the program to work do your have to leave the card plugged into the OBD port full time? Or is this just a one time flash and then you can remove it? Thanks in advance


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

onthegoyo said:


> For the guys that have this, In order for the program to work do your have to leave the card plugged into the OBD port full time? Or is this just a one time flash and then you can remove it? Thanks in advance


You leave it plugged in. 
If you remove it, the feature is removed as well.
It's small enough that it is not easily noticeable.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## onthegoyo (Apr 28, 2012)

That's what I was thinking but of course wasn't sure. Thanks for your help..


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Mick said:


> Mido, windows only roll down with one click, don't think any car has one click roll up. With this little guy though, it's a one click on the remote to roll up.


My car has 1-click window up from the door panel.

For the people that got this, is there really a big difference between hitting the key-fob 3 times and just remembering to roll the windows up just before you get out/parking? For me I don't see it as a justified $20.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

MyShibbyEco said:


> My car has 1-click window up from the door panel.
> 
> For the people that got this, is there really a big difference between hitting the key-fob 3 times and just remembering to roll the windows up just before you get out/parking? For me I don't see it as a justified $20.


Really? 0_o 
You cant justify a twenty over the life time of the car? Lol
This is awesome in the Summer when your car has been baking in the 90 degree sun all day. And you want to air out that hot air before you get in.

I love it because you can have all the windows down when you get out the car . And all you have to do is press the lock button once and all the windows roll up.
If you don't have this you would have to wait and roll each one up, since its not a one touch automatic for all windows lol.

Plus this remote has pretty good reception compared to other car remotes I've used so you can use it from pretty far away.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Really? 0_o
> You cant justify a twenty over the life time of the car? Lol
> This is awesome in the Summer when your car has been baking in the 90 degree sun all day. And you want to air out that hot air before you get in.


I have a windshield sun shade that I use in the summer and keeps the car at a bearable temp. I can justify a $30 sun shade because it also helps save the dash. I guess I remember to roll all windows up as I get to my destination so I don't feel $20 is low enough for something I probably wouldn't use. If you use it often then I think it's a good $20 spent.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i have that obd2 splitter and it works great!


----------



## SmittyEisenhower (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been reading over the posting of a similar item on Amazon, and I have some questions that I think I already know the answers to but I'll ask here anyway. My problem with this unit is, do I really have to use the key fob? I know it sounds lazy, but my Cruze has made me lazy. I don't ever have to take my key fob out of my pocket because it auto-unlocks when I pull the handle, push to start, and auto locks after 10 seconds of leaving the car. This car has made me lazy with keys for sure. 
My question is, when my Cruze auto-locks, will it roll up the windows? Because the Amazon posting saying if you lock the car, they'll go up. I wonder if this will work in my situation. I doubt it, I also doubt it'll put up my sunroof since it says "4 max" windows. 
Has anyone else tried this with this unit? 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

SmittyEisenhower said:


> I've been reading over the posting of a similar item on Amazon, and I have some questions that I think I already know the answers to but I'll ask here anyway. My problem with this unit is, do I really have to use the key fob? I know it sounds lazy, but my Cruze has made me lazy. I don't ever have to take my key fob out of my pocket because it auto-unlocks when I pull the handle, push to start, and auto locks after 10 seconds of leaving the car. This car has made me lazy with keys for sure.
> My question is, when my Cruze auto-locks, will it roll up the windows? Because the Amazon posting saying if you lock the car, they'll go up. I wonder if this will work in my situation. I doubt it, I also doubt it'll put up my sunroof since it says "4 max" windows.
> Has anyone else tried this with this unit?
> 
> ...


I don't se why it wouldn't work with ur setup


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

SmittyEisenhower said:


> I've been reading over the posting of a similar item on Amazon, and I have some questions that I think I already know the answers to but I'll ask here anyway. My problem with this unit is, do I really have to use the key fob? I know it sounds lazy, but my Cruze has made me lazy. I don't ever have to take my key fob out of my pocket because it auto-unlocks when I pull the handle, push to start, and auto locks after 10 seconds of leaving the car. This car has made me lazy with keys for sure.
> My question is, when my Cruze auto-locks, will it roll up the windows? Because the Amazon posting saying if you lock the car, they'll go up. I wonder if this will work in my situation. I doubt it, I also doubt it'll put up my sunroof since it says "4 max" windows.
> Has anyone else tried this with this unit?
> 
> ...


Any time your car locks (while it's not running), the windows go up. Regardless of if you use the center controls, the driver's lock or the fob! So realistically when you walk away it should just roll up.


----------



## SmittyEisenhower (Nov 8, 2012)

That works for me. I guess I'd be worth the $20


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

My friend tried mine on his 2011 Camaro and it sort of worked...the windows were jerky and slow. Anyone know if they make these for the Camaro? I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Anyone found one that works with an MY14 Holden Cruze (Austrlalia) ?


----------



## mkendrick (Oct 16, 2015)

On eBay this product says "can't for 2012 Cruz LT", does that mean I can't use it on my 2012 news LT?


----------

